# أعلان عن رحلة لحضور محاكمة السيد المسيح



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*وكاله السفر الى الماضى تعلن عن رحلتها الى عيد الفصح اليهودى لعام 33 ميلاديه
برنامج الرحله : حضور محاكمه السيد المسيح امام بيلاطس ومشاهدة جلده الأماكن محدوده ، والحجز مقدمآ 
فركت عيناى بيدى عدة مرات ، للتأكد مما قرأته عيناي ، وقرأت الإعلان اكثر من مره ، لم اصدق ما قرأته ، ولكن لم لا 
ألسنا فى القرن الواحد والعشرين ؟لم يبقى امامى الا ان اتصل برقم الهاتف المذكور
الو
- الو
- وكاله السفر الى الماضى؟
- نعم
- هناك اعلان عن رحله ، هل هذا صحيح؟
- نعم هل ترغب فى الحجز ؟
- نعم
- عليك بالحضور فورآ ، لم يبقى الا ثلاثه اماكن
- هل يمكن الحجز بالتليفون ؟
- لا ، لابد من حضوركم شخصيآ
- حسنآ ، انا قادم ارتديت ملابسى بأسرع من السرعه وتوجهت الى الوكاله واسرعت الى موظف الإستقبال ، الذى قادنى الى مسؤؤل الحجز الذى بادرنى قائلآ :
- لم يبقى الا مقعد واحد
هو لى
- حسنآ ، عليك بملئ هذا النموذج ، ودفع قيمة الإشتراك
- كيف سنكون فى هذا المكان ، الن يعرفون اننا غرباء
- طبعآ لا ، ستلبسون ملابس اليهود وتندسون وسط الجموع
- الا يمكن ان اكون من الجنود الرومان ، اعتقد ان الرؤيه ستكون احسن لقرب الجنود من السيد المسيح
- لا يمكن ، الجنود معرضون للإستدعاء فى الحالات الطارئه ، وقد لا نستطيع ان نجدك لتعود معنا فتقضى بقيه حياتك جندى رومانى
فهمت
- لا تنسى ميعاد التجمع ولا تتأخر فنحن دقيقون جدآ فى كل امورنا ، هاك ايصال الحجز ، لا بد ان تحضره معك 
وفى الميعاد المحدد ذهبت الى مقر الوكاله ، فأخذونا فى حافله خاصه الى قاعدةالإنطلاق التى بدت كأنها محطه فضائيه ، وفعلآ كانت هناك سفينه فضائيه جاهزه للإنطلاق ادخلونا فى حجره لتغيير الملابس ، وارتدينا ملابس كملابس اليهود فى ذلك الوقت ، ثم اخذوا ساعاتنا واعطونا ساعه الكترونيه رقميه وقالوا لنا :
هذه الساعه تشير الى الوقت والتاريخ حسب التوقيت اليهودى لأورشليم ، ستصلون الى الموقع فى الثامنه صباحآ التى هي الساعه الثالثه عندهم ، موعد التجمع للعوده ، الساعه السادسه لديهم ، امامكم 3ساعات فقط للمشاهدهلا تدعوا احدآ يراكم وانتم تنظروا فى الساعه ، فلم يكن هناك ساعات يدويه فى ذلك الوقت ، اظن مفهوم نظرت الى الساعه التى اعطوها لى ، فوجدتها تشير الى الساعه الواحده يوم الجمعه 5 مايو سنة 33 م انطلقت المركبه الساعه الواحده والنصف حسب تلك الساعه العجيبه ، بعد تركيب الحزاموباقى الإحتياطات الهامه ، وصعدت الى عنان السماء بهدوء وسلاسه ، استغرقت الرحله ساعه ، ثم هبطت بسلام هبوطآ لطيفآ خرجنا الى خارج المركبه ،اشاروا لنا على مبنى حجري ضخم وقالوا لنا هذه هي دار الولايه ، حيث حسب مافى الإنجيل انهم اوثقوا يسوع واسلموه الى بيلاطس ، ثم قالوا لنا هنا نلتقى بعد 3 ساعات كنا ستة اشخاص لا نعرف بعضنا بعضآ ، مشينا الى دار الولايه، كانت الساعه قبل الثالثه بقليل ، دخلنا الى دار الولايه ، وجدنا هرجا ومرجآ والناس يصيحون : باراباس ،،، باراباس يريدون من بيلاطس ان يطلقه لهم من اسره نظرت الى يسوع موثقآ فى شرفه دار الولايه وعلى رأسه اكليل الشوك ، وبجانبه بيلاطس ، فوجئت به ينظر الي ، الي انا ، وتلاقت عينانا ، عيناه تشع نورآمن نوع غريب ، ليس مثله على ايامنا ، ولكن فيهما شئ من الحزن ، وشئ منالفرح ايضآ ، فهمت فى هذه اللحظه معنى ان العدل والرحمه تلاقيا فى شخصه المبارك لم استطع ان اتحمل نظراته كثيرآ ، فحولت عيني الى بيلاطس لم يعجبنى ضعف بيلاطس امام الجموع وهو ناظر اليهم وهم يصيحون : باراباس تذكرت ما جاء فى الإنجيل ، حين قال لهم : فماذا تريدون ان افعل بالذى تدعونه ملك اليهود ؟ انهم صرخوا : اصلبه فقلت فى نفسى ، يجب ان اقول معهم ، حتى لا يظنوا انى غريب عنهم ، فيعرضوننى للمسائله نزعنى من افكارى صوت بيلاطس سائلآ سؤاله التاريخى : فماذا تريدون ان افعل بالذى تدعونه ملك اليهود؟ صرخت بأعلى صوت عندى : اصلبه ، اصلبه نظرت حولى ، وجدت الجموع تنظر الي ، ثم تحولوا عنى وصاحوا : اصلبه اصلبه ظهر لى جليآ اننى تسرعت ، وتكلمت قبل الجموع نظرت الى يسوع ، فتلاقت عينانا ثانيه ، وكانه يعاتبنى قائلا ، لماذا طلبت ان اصلب ؟ انا اعرف يا سيدى انك كنت تعلم ما سيحدث ، وانك حذرتنى ولكنى سقطت نظرت الى رؤساء الكهنه فوجدتهم سعداء يبتسمون نظرت الى نيقوديموس ، فوجدته حزيناً اما انا فقد انحدرت الدموع من عيني كنهر ، وبكيت كما لم ابك فى حياتى نظرت نحو يسوع ثانية ، فوجدتهم يربطونه بسيور من جلد ، حيث يجب ان يجلد لم استطع ان اتحمل منظر جلد سيدى وحبيبى الذى تسببت له فى كل هذه الآلام خرجت الى خارج دار الولايه وبكائى يزيد ودموعى تنهمر ، هائمآ على وجهى ، لاادرى الى اين اسير ، بعد فترة من الوقت وجدت نفسى فى مكان التجمع للعوده ،فجلست على صخرة ، لا ادرى ماذا افعل ؟بعد وقت آخر لا ادرى كم هو ، لحق بى زملاء السفر ، قال لى احدهم :
- اين انت يا زميل ، لقد شاهدنا جلد السيد المسيح ، ولم تكن معنا
- لم استطع ان اتحمل قسوة هذا المشهد
- فعلآ ، كان مشهدآ مؤلمآ ، هؤلاء الجنود الرومان قساة القلوب ولا يعرفون معنى الرحمه ، قال آخر :
- لقد صحت ، اصلبه ، فصحنا وراؤك ، وبعدها صاح الجمع : اصلبه عاودنى البكاء والنحيب وقلت :
- انا كنت السبب فى صلب السيد المسيح
- لماذا تقل ذلك ؟ الم يأت المسيح ليصلب ؟ اليس هذا ما ذكر فى الإنجيل ؟
نعم ولكنى اخطأت ، وخطيتى امامى فى كل حين
- يا اخى ، نحن كلنا صلبنا المسيح ، نحن نصلبه كل يوم بخطايانا وآثامنا زاد بكائى ونحيبى جائت المركبه فركبنا ، وانطلقت ، ثم لاحت لنا الأرض ، لم يكن الهبوط سهلآ ، كان سيئآ جدآ ، يبدو ان قائد المركبه قد فقد السيطره عليها حتى اصطدمت المركبه بالأرض ، افلت حزام المقعد وسقطت على ارض المركبه ، وغبت عن الوعي عندما افقت ، وجدت نفسى ممددآ على ارض غرفة نومى ، ساقطآ من فوق سريرى ، نظرت حولى ثم نظرت الى حائط غرفتى ، فرأيت الصورة التى عليها السيد المسيح مصلوبآ ، فانتصبت واقفآ ، وتوجهت اليه ، مقبلآ قدميه صارخآ : سامحنى ياسيدى نظرت الى عينيه ، وجدت عليهما علامات الفرح ، 
وكأنه يقول لى : تب عن خطاياك وتعال الي ، 
وتذكر قولى : من يقبل الي لا اخرجه خارجآ 

منقوووووول
​*​ ​


----------



## lion_heart (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*فعلا يا اخي احنا بخطاينا الي بنرتكبها بنصلب السيد المسيح و لكن هوا الاب الحنون اللذي لا يمكن ان ينقطع حبه فلانه احبنا اتى و تعذب و صلب لاجلنا *

*نسجد لك أيها المسيح ونباركك.. لأنك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العالم
*​


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*اشكرك اخى الحبيب كل الشكر لمرورك ومشاركتك اللى زى السكر
ربنا يبارك محبتك ويقويك يارب
اتمنالك كل خير
*​


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

للرفع


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

ايه المواضيع الجامده دى يا جوجو
روووووووووعه بجد 
ياريت فعلا نحس اننا بخطايانا بنصلب المسيح من جديد
ميرررسى ليك كتير
يستحق التقيييييييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يخليك يا حبيبي كوكو لمرورك وتقييمك ياللي زي السكر
مبسوط لوجودك ومشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يباركك ويخليك لينا يارب 
متشكر جدا حبيبي


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2011)

*يااااااااااه جميل  خالص
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الرائعة
*​


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

{بنا يخليك ويبارك وجودك اخي الحبيب
نورتني
شكرا الك عن جد ولتقييمك الجميل
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 فبراير 2011)




----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز لمرورك الطيب
نورتني
ربنا يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 فبراير 2011)




----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

علي الرحب اخر العزيز


----------



## elamer1000 (26 فبراير 2011)

*الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل*

*+++*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 فبراير 2011)

*- لقد صحت ، اصلبه ، فصحنا وراؤك ، وبعدها صاح الجمع : اصلبه عاودنى البكاء والنحيب وقلت :
- انا كنت السبب فى صلب السيد المسيح
- لماذا تقل ذلك ؟ الم يأت المسيح ليصلب ؟ اليس هذا ما ذكر فى الإنجيل ؟
نعم ولكنى اخطأت ، وخطيتى امامى فى كل حين
- يا اخى ، نحن كلنا صلبنا المسيح ، نحن نصلبه كل يوم بخطايانا وآثامنا زاد بكائى ونحيبى جائت المركبه فركبنا ، وانطلقت ، ثم لاحت لنا الأرض ، لم يكن الهبوط سهلآ ، كان سيئآ جدآ ، يبدو ان قائد المركبه قد فقد السيطره عليها حتى اصطدمت المركبه بالأرض ، افلت حزام المقعد وسقطت على ارض المركبه ، وغبت عن الوعي عندما افقت ، وجدت نفسى ممددآ على ارض غرفة نومى ، ساقطآ من فوق سريرى ، نظرت حولى ثم نظرت الى حائط غرفتى ، فرأيت الصورة التى عليها السيد المسيح مصلوبآ ، فانتصبت واقفآ ، وتوجهت اليه ، مقبلآ قدميه صارخآ : سامحنى ياسيدى نظرت الى عينيه ، وجدت عليهما علامات الفرح ، 
وكأنه يقول لى : تب عن خطاياك وتعال الي ، 
وتذكر قولى : من يقبل الي لا اخرجه خارجآ 

رررررررررررررررررررائع ررررررررررررررررررررائع
جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى إبنى الحبيب على هذا الموضوع الجميل
فعلااااااااا يستحق التقييم​*


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل*
> 
> *+++*​


شكرا لمرورك اخي العزيز
نورتني
​


مونيكا 57 قال:


> *- لقد صحت ، اصلبه ، فصحنا وراؤك ، وبعدها صاح الجمع : اصلبه عاودنى البكاء والنحيب وقلت :
> - انا كنت السبب فى صلب السيد المسيح
> - لماذا تقل ذلك ؟ الم يأت المسيح ليصلب ؟ اليس هذا ما ذكر فى الإنجيل ؟
> نعم ولكنى اخطأت ، وخطيتى امامى فى كل حين
> ...


كل الشكر الك ولمرورك يا امي
سعيد جدا بتواجدك
اتمنالك كل خير ​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (27 فبراير 2011)

نحن كلنا صلبنا المسيح ، نحن نصلبه كل يوم بخطايانا وآثامنا 

اما يسوع الحبيب فهو يغفر لنا بقلبه الواسع الحنون ​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لمرورك الطيب اختي العزيزة
نورتيني
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ديونسيوس (28 فبراير 2011)

الرب يباركك ويعوض تعبك ​


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا الك ولمرورك 
اتمنالك تواصل دايم بنعمة المسيح


----------

